# Sanchin and Chil Sung Hyung



## Makalakumu (Dec 19, 2005)

I was wondering if there is any connection between the sanchin and chil sung hyung?  Both of them seem to focus on breathing and both seem to focus on slow movement, so is there any connection?


----------



## stoneheart (Dec 19, 2005)

I thought Hwang Kee was influenced by Tai Chi when he created the Chil Sung kata.  He probably saw sanchin performed if he spent any time in Japan though.


----------

